# What is "normal" antral follicle count?



## AnnaC3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me / point me in the direction of info on what constitutes a normal / good antral follicle count. I'm 39yrs and have been told I have 6 on each side, but I have no idea whether that's good or bad (haven't been able to discuss with consultant yet).
Many thanks,
Anna


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello 

I would be very happy with that number if I were you especially for your age that's very good 

I only ever had 4 

Some more often pop up during stims too 

L x


----------



## AnnaC3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Lilly, that's reassuring. Does anyone know if there's anywhere on this site / online which gives more info about what's 'normal' by age?


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

AnnaC 12 in total  is a good count i think.
Just bumping this as I would also be interested to know other peoples too, 
Just nosiness really...
My AFC is much better than my AMH which is poor for my age


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

My understanding is that fewer than 5 on each ovary suggests somewhat diminished reserve and more than 10 per ovary suggests PCO. So 5-10 per ovary would be ideal. This study suggests cycle cancellation is more likely with 6 or fewer in total and risk of OHSS is greater with more than 9 in total:

http://m.humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/9/1937.full

x

/links


----------

